# Looking for construction work - help!!!



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,
My husband is currently seeking a Planning Engineer or Construction Manager job for a construction company in Dubai but as yet is not having much success. He is well qualified and has 7 years experience.
Any tips?? I have already been offered work but can't afford for husband to join me in dubai if he's not working! 
Please help!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might want to look into this sticky (thread always stays in the top part of page)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html

Good info there..


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks - the thread is very useful


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tell him to approach Arabtec they are the guys winning all the work here at present and they have big contract on Abu Dhabi airport. To be honest construction market here at present is quiet as anything and most companies are letting people go or transferring then to Qatar and Saudi.


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you or your advice. I understand the market is not great at present but hopefully something will crop up. Or do you think this is a bad move? I've secured work as a teacher but unless my husband can get a reasonably well paying job it's not going to work out for us. Is Abu Dhabi commutable from dubai? If so this could be an option. Sorry for all the questions! I'm just getting a bit anxious as I'm due to be moving out there is April and ideally my husband needs to have a job lined up by then. Thank you for your advice


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Heathcliff fan said:


> Hi,
> My husband is currently seeking a Planning Engineer or Construction Manager job for a construction company in Dubai but as yet is not having much success. He is well qualified and has 7 years experience.
> Any tips?? I have already been offered work but can't afford for husband to join me in dubai if he's not working!
> Please help!


There is work here, easier to find once you (or Hubbie) gets here.

Arabtec are winning work as are Carillion, besix and Alec. If al else fails, he can get job in Saudi and come here at weekends!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

try Brookfiled Multiplex too....

AD is commutable, but tough on Construction Hours....


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. Hubby is having an application frenzy right now to all of the suggested companies. Fingers crossed, something will come up! 

Does anyone know whether it would be more likely for him to gain employment once in dubai if he doesn't manage to secure something in the next two months? I'm due to start a job in April and debating whether to go over solo for a few months or take my husband which may be a gamble if he can't get work within a few months.

We really want to be out there soon! Visited last month and can't wait to come back! :-|


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

To be honest I think it would be a gamble at present. I work for one of the companies named and it's tough at the moment. The only guys who are consistently picking up work are Arabtec. The other challenge will be at the level looking at he will have to compete with a lot of cheaper resources coming from India and other Arab companies. At present the main markets are Qatar and Saudi, Oman is picking up I think UAE is 18 months away from recovery


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for your honest reply. This is disappointing but if there is little chance of my husband finding well paid work we will have to reconsider. It's a real shame as I've just resigned from a well paying job here to take up a post in dubai...oh dear!!

I will live in hope for a few more weeks...then start job hunting elsewhere.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I work with alec, what does your husband do?


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi stevieboy 1980, my husband is a Planning Engineer with around 9 years construction experience, degree and construction management Masters. He works for a large international company bit unfortunately they've got no vacancies abroad. He also has experience of construction management so is applying for these roles too.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi I have just sent you a private message with my works email address. If you send me cv over I will put it in front of HR for you. I work for Carillion out here


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for your help - things are looking more positive today! :clap2:


----------

